# Tallarn Executioner- A Good Read?



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I couldn't find much said about this limited edition novel and wanted to know about how some of the heresy fans thought about it. It was written by John French, and I consider him a potentially great contributor of the Heresy. How was it? What were major contributions from its plot to the rest of the Heresy? And if you could, a synopsis of the story with some detail. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

It felt like reading one third of a novel. And at the end knowing you'll be paying £60 to finish the novel does not make for a good realization.


LotN


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> It felt like reading one third of a novel. And at the end knowing you'll be paying £60 to finish the novel does not make for a good realization.
> 
> 
> LotN


So from what I've read in some places Tallarn is essentially a weapon stockpile place for the Imperium and the Iron Warriors have come there to destroy it? Is that pretty much it?


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

ckcrawford said:


> So from what I've read in some places Tallarn is essentially a weapon stockpile place for the Imperium and the Iron Warriors have come there to destroy it? Is that pretty much it?


In a nutshell yes.
Tallarn: Executioner doesn't have any IW perspective. However, I really liked getting to see IG/Tank crews POV when they try and wage war against the IW. 
Pretty much, if you like tank battles, you will probably like the novella. I really liked it.
Though I am hoping they have an actual novel covering it, as opposed to just 3 novellas.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

The Scion of Chemos said:


> In a nutshell yes.
> Tallarn: Executioner doesn't have any IW perspective. However, I really liked getting to see IG/Tank crews POV when they try and wage war against the IW.
> Pretty much, if you like tank battles, you will probably like the novella. I really liked it.
> Though I am hoping they have an actual novel covering it, as opposed to just 3 novellas.


I supposed thats what surprised me about Angel Exterminatus was the fact it was a completely random story, and I was thinking that the Angel Exterminatus had something to do with a weapon supposedly on the world of Tallarn.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

It is a fantastic read for everyone who loves tanks, and for the fans of the Hydra:grin:


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

It was not badly written, but to be honest I couldn't have cared less about Imperial Army tanks. This got me excited because I thought French would continue to develop Perturabo as brilliant as he did at the end of _The Crimson Fist_ but we dont get any POW of them at all. And also the price for 1/3 of a story that should have been a novel and NOT a novella, it wasn't worth it.

I wanted to support French work since I've started to really like him, and I wanted his signed autograph, but that's it. Wait for the cheaper versions.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Thats too bad. Thanks guys. I didn't want to spend 100 if I didn't have to. But I feel bad for those who bought 4 books and have them up on Ebay trying to sell them.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

ckcrawford said:


> Thats too bad. Thanks guys. I didn't want to spend 100 if I didn't have to. But I feel bad for those who bought 4 books and have them up on Ebay trying to sell them.


Buying LE stuff and selling them expensive on Ebay is something that isn't profitable anymore considering many fans are sick and tired of LE stuff that aren't worth the money.


----------

